# San Francisco Trip, June 20 - 22



## erickso1 (May 9, 2018)

Okay, so I have a little more notice on this trip. I'll be landing in SF mid day on the 20th for an all day conference on the 21st and meetings on the 22nd. I'll be staying/working out of the 4 seasons hotel at 757 Market Street. 

Things I don't know. A.) my exact schedule, B.) mandatory conference dinners.

Things I do know. A.) we should have one non conference dinner and a lunch or two.
B.) I'll be with my boss and he likes really good food.

I'm needing recommendations from you guys on places we should consider. I desperately want to drop into Chinatown to try the Char Sui and duck, but I know there are lots of other options around. Look forward to hearing from you guys.

Nick


----------



## cadberry (May 9, 2018)

Sam's Grill and Tadich are classic old time San Francisco restaurants focused mainly on seafood. Both have private booth dinning options, Tadich does not take reservations and can be very crowded. Great chowder. Both are close to market st. My .02.


----------



## WYSkinny (May 17, 2018)

Always happy with Magnolia on Haight n Masonic. Really for the English style ales but their pub food is excellent.


----------



## parbaked (May 18, 2018)

If your company's paying, Waterbar and Epic Steak are good choices for dinner by the Bay Bridge.
http://www.epicsteak.com
https://www.waterbarsf.com

In Chinatown...R&G Lounge is the most famous restaurant. It's a fancier restaurant but they'll have a roast meat platter. Famous for salt & pepper crab.
Capital is our favorite dive for chicken wings and anything written on the wall.


----------

